# Projekt Quantum



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Well i was getting tired of my BMW's so i sold them and bought this 85 VW Quantum wagon thats been sitting in a Barn since 99. It has a 140k on the clock when i picked it up and was an autotragic. 

BMW that was sold to fund this projekt and other things. 

















Now onto the Quantum. 

Day i found it. 









What was used to pull it out of the barn. 









Quick video. 
 

Quick rinse down. Didnt clean up to bad. paint was in pretty good shape. 









Interior was in pretty good shape. Just a little dirty and some mouse crap, but over all not much damage done. Didnt get any pics of that.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Donor car. Quantum Sedan and a Fox used for tranny swap, spare engine and other miscel parts. 

























Once i got the right pedal cluster i had to do some modifications to make everything work right. Wasnt to bad. Just a little measuing and bending. 

















Here is is running with the CIS Setup. It only took me a few weeks to get running after i drained all the old gas from 99, new fuel pump, fuel accumulator and fuel filter.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Dumping the CIS for Carb Setup. Installed a Weber 32/36 carb. This really opened up the engine bay some and gained some more HP!! 

















And painted the intake valve cover and upper timing cover while in there doing some work.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Ordered up some H&R Lowering springs from the UK and installed them. Lowered the car @1-1.5". Looks pretty good. 


















Picked up some nice wheels as well. 









I didnt want to stick with the grey paint job so i decided to go with a army style green color. This color will stay for now. Didnt spend much time on the body work either 

First off did a rear bumper delete. Also shaved the rear wiper and sprayer as well. 

















Then installed a Frankenstien roof rack as well.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Got rid of the A/C setup as the compressor was low on freon and well it would suck up way to much power from the motor if it was ever turned on. 









Goal is to get a bigger and better fan in and a better radiator as well for better cooling potential.


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

AWESOME thanks for sharing:beer: 
HOW many people on this forum have obtained cars from that property ? 
:laugh:


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Snarkle said:


> AWESOME thanks for sharing:beer:
> HOW many people on this forum have obtained cars from that property ?
> :laugh:


 I know of 3-4 people that have obtained cars from this guys, but only 1 other on this forum. I would love to go back out there and see what else is left.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Quantum projekt*

bimrpwr....When you converted to a carb setup, what intake manifold did you use? I might do a conversion on my '85 Quantum if i can't get the FI repaired. Can you post a list of the components needed to make the swap? Thanks, David.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

edselsouth1 said:


> bimrpwr....When you converted to a carb setup, what intake manifold did you use? I might do a conversion on my '85 Quantum if i can't get the FI repaired. Can you post a list of the components needed to make the swap? Thanks, David.


 Bascially you need a intake Manifold for a Carb from an 8v engine. You will have to make a custom throttle cable linkage setup, get rid of your fuel pump and accumulator. You will need a low pressure fuel pump installed. I put mine on the outside of the spare tire well as it needs to be below the tank. 

I know a guy that has a setup (intake and carb) he may be willing to sell. Same carb as mine except brand new.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

NH? I think i know that mk1..


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

GRIMwagon said:


> NH? I think i know that mk1..


 ?? 

Iowa is where I am located.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks for that info. 
Are there any specific years to look for when choosing a manifold, and are those from 1.5 and up mostly the same as far as use? Didn't know if the size of the ports was a considerable difference or not. 
If you would, send me a PM about the fellow w/ the manifold and carb. You might see what he wants for the setup (plus shipping). I'd like to keep business off the forum. 
I haven't got the CIS figured out yet, but when checking for flow at the banjo fittings on the top of the fuel distributor, I can break each fitting loose, and get a seepage of fuel, and a drop in engine rpms. The only one not seeping fuel is the #3 fitting. taking the fitting loose, I can see fuel inside of the fuel distributor. Thought bleeding the lines might work, but after a 100 mile drive I wouldn't believe that there's air anywhere there. The bolt and line are clear and clean. Acts like low pressure from that port of the fuel distributor. Solution? Any thoughts? 
Sorry to be so long winded, this car has just got me puzzled. 
Thanks, 
David.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Take the factory fuel pump completely out of the tank and tie in the new pickup line,or just disable it and then tie in? 
Also where is the accumulator located (1985 Quantum 1.8 gas)? 
Lots of questions, as this is my first "newer" VW (other than older carb cars), and first car w/ Bosch injection. 
Thanks again, 
David.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

bimrpwr said:


> ??
> 
> Iowa is where I am located.


 Oh, my bad. Different car. Sweet find though!


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

GRIMwagon said:


> Oh, my bad. Different car. Sweet find though!


 Thanks and your dasher is just as sweet.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Well got some tinit work done to the wagon and the guy was glad this was over and doubt he will do another quantum..lol


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

like the rear bumper delete, post some more pics of the rear from farther away sometime... thanks


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

jlw said:


> like the rear bumper delete, post some more pics of the rear from farther away sometime... thanks


Here you go.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Installed some MK3 seats in the front and have matching seats for the rear. Will need to do some modification to make them work. Also a cheap universal arm rest that i converted the front to be a cup holder as well.. Hated not having a cup holder in the car.


----------



## Haard (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice looking ride thus far.

I love seeing people fixing up older wagons.


----------



## QUANTUM OCULIS (Sep 23, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

*tint*

Was any or all the glass removed for the tint job ? 
Really looks nice!:beer:


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

Looks good. i'm sure its a little downgrade from the bimmer, but the quantum has got a lot of character and i like the army green color :thumbup:


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Snarkle said:


> Was any or all the glass removed for the tint job ?
> Really looks nice!:beer:


None of the glass was removed. All done with the glass and seals in place. The guy that did the work is very good at is job and seen him tint several rabbits. Can barely tell he did the work without removing the glass/seals.



Moshua said:


> Looks good. i'm sure its a little downgrade from the bimmer, but the quantum has got a lot of character and i like the army green color :thumbup:


Just a little down grade, but worth it. The BMW was just sitting in the garage and wasnt tracking the car that much anymore so was time to sell it before i started to loose money on it.


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

where you from?

I typically only see eurotrash stickers around the midwest. Indiana, Ohio, KY


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Moshua said:


> where you from?
> 
> I typically only see eurotrash stickers around the midwest. Indiana, Ohio, KY


Iowa.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Went through some changes on the ole quantum.
Installed a Garrett T3 turbo to make a Blowthrough setup for my Weber 32/36 carb. Currently pushing 12psi and could go more but i dont want to blow my tranny up. Installed 10.1 vented rotors, G54 Calipers, Hawk Pads and SS Braided Brake Lines. This winter is to install my diesel tranny for the taller 5th gear, clean up vac lines, redo oil return line, lower driver seat a few inches as my head hits the headliner, rear sway bar, bigger from sway bar, redo intercooler piping, build rear shock support bar and few other things that i can't think of..


----------



## GingerH8r (Aug 16, 2010)

I had a sneaky suspicion you were from PKG with that title :wave:

Sweet build! glad this car went to someone who appreciates old barnyard vehicles


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

GingerH8r said:


> I had a sneaky suspicion you were from PKG with that title :wave:
> 
> Sweet build! glad this car went to someone who appreciates old barnyard vehicles


Yep.. Thx


----------



## xthechadx (Sep 6, 2005)

THAT THING IS SICK!!!! awesome build man!


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

xthechadx said:


> THAT THING IS SICK!!!! awesome build man!


Thanks man. I just picked up and order some more goodies for it. Once i get going on this in the next couple weeks i will post more pics up.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Some update to the Quantum.

Diesel Tranny getting ready to go in.


5mm Wheel spacer for rear. Going to go 185/60/14 front and 205/60/14 for rear or 185/65/14 front and 195/65/14 for rear. havent decided yet.


New oil cooler.


New roof rack. More old school look to it.


Steelie wheels and going to paint them here soon. Have a couple colors in mind.


And my 20" lowrider bike project to go with the qauntum.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Up for sale now.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7013395-85-VW-Quantum-Wagon-1-8l&p=86002406#post86002406


----------

